# What did I buy?



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Mini J-Rig?


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Something Badass! Looks a little big for the Verde and Salt. Would work in the Grand.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks like two catarafts and one frame. That is after a little work with a sharp knife and some d rings.

Could also be the ultimate beer I mean gear boat.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Are all four hooked together or are they a pair of two? 

It looks like a set of double cat tubes to me. Typically they are run with space in between the pair. If all four are hooked together, it is some sort of mini j rig. If you wind up not wanting to run it like that I am sure they could be separated and run as a double cat or even a single cat though the diameter may be a little small to haul much.

It would make a cool little motor rig for support on cat or the grand. Cant imagine it will be that pleasant to row but what do I know.


----------



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

They all lace together individually. I'm gonna run it like this then start messing with it.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I suspect crazy Russian's are behind this diabolical scheme. Good score though!


Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

Kinda looks like what WhiteWater manufacturing (Before they changed to Sotar) made in the early eighties. The company I worked for used them as gear boats on the Rogue and Klamath but those had turned up tips and two 24" side tubes with four 12" tubes between. There was another company that ran orange ones on the Forks of the Kern around the same time.


----------



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

I saw an orange one of those run the pre-dynamite Quartzite Falls at about 900cfs


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

AZJefe said:


> I saw an orange one of those run the pre-dynamite Quartzite Falls at about 900cfs



Did they make it through?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

Looks to me like you bought a raft made by the "Crayola Rafting Company"


----------



## FatGuynaLitlBoat (Nov 24, 2013)

NorthernAZ said:


> View attachment 11096
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


I think that is an old gold claim rig. All of that space was for pump and rolls of hose and screen siphons etc. I saw them on the amercan many years ago fully rigged with gear. If I'm right, it looks like it has been modified since then. 

BTW is that Christmas lights I see on your garage?:lol:


----------



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

Easy on the lights. By the time the snow melted Verde and Salt were running and we had 70 degree temps there. Household chores have been suffering. Don't remind my wife!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Whitewater Warehouse used to run a similar boat on the Rogue. I have also seen photos of one on the Tuolumne. "First self-bailing raft"


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

NorthernAZ said:


> View attachment 11096
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


I'd be really tempted to strap at least two of them to the sides of the raft in the background, and go motor Cat with it!!!


----------



## Flagstaff (Aug 6, 2013)

A Super -Duper Fun-mobile?? Or, is this a trick question......????


Flag


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

mattman said:


> I'd be really tempted to strap at least two of them to the sides of the raft in the background, and go motor Cat with it!!!



Omg cat at 30k+ cfs with this set up oooooo yeaaaah!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm gonna give the ole hyside a break and haul all the water and dry bags for our Easter San Juan trip on it.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

4 solid rocket boosters from the shuttle program?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

Lebowski said:


> 4 solid rocket boosters from the shuttle program?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


I bet they turn just like rockets too.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

How do you lash the frame to the tubes? I don't see any d rings.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm going to tie to the grommets on the outside an to the lacing with some d-rings in between. If I can actually row the beast I'll consider adding some hardware.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

A tall gear pile seems inevitable for any kind of extended trip. No reason those tubes couldn't be run as a cataraft, just need the right frame. Like the idea of outriggers on a high-water cataract trip too.

What is length/diameter of those tubes?


----------



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

20" diameter and 14' to the tips.


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

Could strap clear around em like the old army pontoons


----------



## micronam (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like a pack of four blue colored pencils. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## catmando (Mar 10, 2016)

*Looks like hyside double tube cat*

Looks like my Hyside double tube cataract. Are tubes 18" in diameter? Needs proper frame with 18" in center for seat. Contact Downriver raft supplies. Former owner designed the boat.
Catmando


----------

